# ? on latex, fake climbing rose, chain



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I think you should be able to find some silk clinging vine roses in the garden section of a craft store. Maybe that coupled with craft wire? Wind the vine around the wire to hold the vines shape, or you might not even need the additional wire.

For the teardrops, would grease paint work?


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

For tears maybe you could use some black hot glue sticks. If you shoot a bit onto a tilted piece of glass you might be able to get a drip that looks like a teardrop. Use spirit gum to attach.

What type of chain did you need? The Spirit Halloween stores have a six-foot rusty chain made of styrofoam. The links are about 2 inches each.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.  

llondra,
I will definately check out the silk clinging vine roses. I have a couple of craft stores like Michaels near by. The craft wire I might do later, I can stitch the vine to the arm warmers I will be wearing.

scarefx,
that sounds like an intriguing idea. As for the chain, it doesn't matter what it looks like colour wise as I can paint it to match the outfit. I tossed around the idea of just using some light chain from the hardware store but not sure I want to add weight to an arm when I plan on being out and partying for most the night and early morning. I will definately check out that store.

Thanks again.

Summer


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Is this the character? If so, that should be a great costume. Take some pics and let us see the results.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

That is the character but I am dressing quite a bit differently. I have a very nice sleeveless formal black velvet gown with a white rose imprint that runs down most of the torso. Right now I plan on making the choker myself as they are horribly expensive. But that is the gist, notice the black tears (which vary in length, depending on the piece), the rose on the thorn vine and the chain. I plan on running both items from wrist to above the elbow, which is the length of the armwarmers. I am still debating shoes, I have a few that fit the costume. Also I may paint the rose vine and chain white to match with the imprint (and to glow under the UV lights on the dance floor).

I hate having photos taken of me but if any are taken I will try to pick out a decent one to post.

If this turns out well, I have already picked one or two from Lisner's site to try next year. They will take a bit more prep work though, probably half the year so I can string out the costs.


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

That looks really cool and sounds cool. -CC


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Here is a close up of her face. There is actually an annual look a like contest and from one of the webpages I picked up the idea of using spirit gum to place small crystal tears (local craft/art shop) at the end of each run. I will probably do three.

Here is a close up of her eye and of the choker I will attempt to make either this weekend or next:









I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

For the Tears you could use Blood Gel, it gives the look of a bead of Blood (or a Tear) that has left a trail behind it. You would just need to figure out how to make it Black. You could use a Halloween Prop Mace for the Chain. The rose could be made using a fake rose that has been hot glued onto a wire(for the stem).

Should be a Sweet Costume. Good Luck.

Mr. Mxyztplk

“It’s really hard to want to chase somebody who smells that bad.” –Dib


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

What about glue-on body jewels, they are normally glass so they glisten in the light and I have seen them in teardrop shapes

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

I picked up a package of 4mm rhinestones today from Michaels and have spirit gum to glue them on. I just want something that will reflect a bit of light at the bottom of each stain. However, I haven't opened them yet and if I can find a small teardrop before I put the costume together I will use those instead. Where did you see them?

I do have my rose! they did not have a nice silk rose vine at all. they had this horrible chain thing with mini roses and baby's breath and that was it. So I found a really long stemmed plastic like (but very nice looking) white rose. The stem has wire in it and is bendable. I have it wrapped around my arm right now.  I may go with the two bloom ideas and fix the other one higher up but just the one is looking good.

The rose was $1.99, the rhinestones $1.99, plus I picked up some styrofoam in order to attempt to build a halo like item that she has in a few pictures I have seen. Not sure if my idea will work though. I still need gloves, hair dye, and the chain. I am hoping to hit a store tomorrow and then possibly hit another Halloween store in a different state near the end of the week.

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

SumrCfd,way cool costume,try Sally's for hairdye. temp or perm.gloves at spencers and if you mean chain as in jewerly spencers has some kick but goth jewelry, Good Luck

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that voice you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by isis11571_
> 
> SumrCfd,way cool costume,try Sally's for hairdye. temp or perm.gloves at spencers and if you mean chain as in jewerly spencers has some kick butt goth jewelry, Good Luck
> 
> Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that voice you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that voice you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Today was a disappointing day at the mall. The halloween store was horrible. Overpriced and little selection. Spencers had some neat stuff but not what I was looking for and no Hot Topic in that mall. Hopefully I will find what I need elsewhere this week.

I do have my chain for the other arm! My LBD (little black dress) has a small silver chain belt and that will go great with the costume so another piece is ready to go. I need my barrier spray and arm warmers to be done with the parts. Putting together should be easy.

I did pick up the styrofoam for the halo disc that she is pictured with in her hands from time to time but I am not sure if it will be a part of this year's costume. It will be needed for next years definately. I may also go and get my nails done. French manicure with a rose nail sticker on the ring finger of both hands.

As for hair dye, I did pick up my blue manic panic hair dye there. it worked well except that I didn't realise that when it mixed with blonde hair I would get a greenish colour (blue and yellow, makes sense when you stop to think). But I will probably get the red hair colour at one of the local retailers, it's much cheaper that way.

edited to add: still need to make the choker as well. still I am making progress. I just wonder how many holes I will poke in my hands while trying to sew? 

Summer

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Here is what I picked up:

Fishnet arm warmers from Hot Topic, $12.99. These go from the wrist to above the elbow, really nice. The open netting also allows me to run the props through and have them held in place. The lightweight chain does pull it down a bit. Anything I can use to keep it up in place without ruining the arm warmers?

I picked up a semi perm hair dye (L'Oreal) in Copper. It's quite a bit duller than what I wanted to use but should still look really good.

I tried the costume on, sans the face makeup and it looks great.

For the choker I picked up half of a yard (I have other plans and wanted extra) for about $2.50 from Wal-Mart. I also picked up two large metal rings for the middle of it for less than $2.00. It took me all of a couple of hours to put it all together. It fastens via velcro ($1.67?). I used the sticky velcro plus a fabric glue to hold it in place.

I forgot how unforgiving the dress is, it really hugs the curves. So many crunches and the exercise machine will get quite the workout.

The only thing I have left to find is barrier spray, which none of the halloween places had around here. I still need to get to Sally's and see if they have it.

I did stop in Spencers in NJ. Smaller mall but the Spencers was much better than the one near me in NC. The NJ one had working props and the costume/jewelry/makeup area was all organised and neat. Plus a load of jewelry. Saw some dragon stuff I would like to have, once I have some extra cash to spend.

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Sounds like your costume is coming together well, if the copper colour for your hair isn't bright enough have you thought about those spary on colours, I've seen them in a bright red, although last year we used a purple spray on my daughters hair and it took 3 weeks to wash out [:0]

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

wow, thats going to look AMAZING!  wow i wish i had put so much effort into my costume, you'll look totally great

- Wytchy


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks! I am now a redhead.  Even received a couple of compliments this AM, which is a good way to start the work week (took off on Monday). Although I am not going with the striking red hair usually associated with the character, I like the copper colour on me. I am afraid to go too red since my skin has red undertones.

I am surprised at how well the choker came out. I haven't messed with fabrics, sewing, or anything like it since my seventh grade home ec course.

As for spray on colour, I have had some problems in the past with that sort of stuff coming off and staining fabrics so I tried to stay away from it this year. Next year I might have to revisit that because I want silver and white throughout my hair and I haven't seen anything like it in a bottle this year. 

I have invested a small bit of cash (about what one would pay for one of the inexpensive costumes from some of the stores) and about 15 hours worth of time, including the shopping. If I didn't already have a dress, it would have doubled the costs easily (because I am picky about my dresses and it's tough finding nice ones that fit those of us on the tall end of the spectrum).

I found out yesterday that the club I want to hit is having their party on Friday so I won't have all day to prepare unless I call off from work.

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------

